# Meet Joe



## forty_caliber

Just wanted to introduce Joe, the newest resident of the forty_caliber compound north of Houston. 

Joe was born weighing a whopping 180 pounds, has firetruck engine red hide and breaths fire. ....no really it's true.  

Ace hardware assembled and delivered free of charge.  Fired him up and smoked some chicken this afternoon.  Have to say I'm impressed both with the ease of use and the taste of the bird.

Planning to bake bread, roast some acorn squash, and smoke a couple of turkey breasts with Joe tomorrow.

Kamado Joe Ceramic Grills | Classic 18"


Kamado Joe Ceramic Grills | Videos

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't tell Joe, but I think he is purdy!


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks great


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow.  Very nice!


----------



## jharris

Congrats .40,

Good call on the color. 

Subscribed!

Please keep us posted on your Kamado creations.


----------



## CraigC

Temp control is a breeze and fuel economy is unbelievable.


----------



## forty_caliber

Joe's biscuits.






.40


----------



## forty_caliber

Kamado Joe......................................$749
Cast Iron Stand with SS Casters.........$100
Heat Deflector.....................................$50
Hardwood Charcoal................................$7
Not having to heat up the house 
with the oven during Houston 
summers........................................PRICELESS

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That might be heavy enough to not disappear from my porch...


----------



## vitauta

they had me at KAMANDOJOE--kickin' badass name.  an' he IS purdy, specially in that kickass red ceramic jacket.  bet there is a huge guy market appeal for these bad boys....

that vid with the t-bone steak and kabobs was talkin' to me this sunny sunday....


----------



## forty_caliber

Joe's French bread





.40


----------



## Dawgluver

I think I'm in love....


----------



## forty_caliber

Joe's hickory smoked turkey breast.





.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I promise to not tell you how much I found Joe's cousin priced today on my wanders.


----------



## forty_caliber

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I promise to not tell you how much I found Joe's cousin priced today on my wanders.



What did you find?

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> What did you find?
> 
> .40



The Kamodo, complete with frame etc. except in black...at Costco, for under $600.


----------



## forty_caliber

Very cool.  Can you post a link?

.40


----------



## Andy M.

forty_caliber said:


> Very cool.  Can you post a link?
> 
> .40



Here you go...   Vision Grills Classic Kamado Charcoal Grill


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was $549 at the store here.


----------



## vitauta

that is a big difference. could be a joe knockoff....


----------



## forty_caliber

I see everything except a heat deflector included.  One of those would be required for baking.  If the grill is 18" diameter KJ and BGE accessories might work in it. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think it's likely a different model as it is a Kamodo, saw the box...


----------



## forty_caliber

It is a Vision brand Kamodo as in a product modeled after the 3000 year old Japanese ovens originally brought to the United States by military personnel following WWII.  

KamodoJoe
BigGreenEgg
Akcorn
Cypress
Kommodo

All make Kamodo style grills.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, I see...well It sure looked like Joe when I was standing in Costco.


----------



## forty_caliber

Joe's pizza





.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is just beautiful!


----------



## vitauta

joe delivers a bold pizza with attitude--love it!


----------



## forty_caliber

Joe's ribs.





.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yum Q!!


----------



## forty_caliber

Joe's butts

Put these on last night about 9:00.  Just pulled it off the KJ.





.40


----------



## Dawgluver

YUM!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When are we eating?  I have a tired butt that thinks that your smoked butt looks great!!!


----------



## vitauta

i love smoked butts, i cannot lie....


----------



## Paymaster

Good Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addie

Sure beats the Weber I had many years ago. One of the features I saw and fell in love with is that the lid is HINGED! The one thing I hated about the simple Weber I had. I always had to be careful where I put the hot lid. 

Great food. We have a gas grill here that we can use anytime we want to. But I don't like gas grills. It doesn't give the flavor that charcoal gives the food. 

You have a winner. And I am in love with Joe!


----------



## forty_caliber

Joes new table.  

I got busy out in the shop this week and built a new table for Joe.  The stand he came with was kind of wobbly and the little side shelves were too small to be very useful.

Made of western red cedar.  Heavy duty dado construction on all load bearing parts.  

.40


----------



## Addie

Great job. Beautiful table. Care to build me a one story home? I take it that the bucket on the bottom shelf is for water in case of fire. Any danger of Joe getting too hot and scorching the table. I see where you cut a hole in the top so the bottom is on the next shelf. Well constructed with a lot of thought.


----------



## roadfix

That is a beautifully crafted table!  Having all that work and storage space at hand makes using the cooker that much more enjoyable.  Great job!


----------



## forty_caliber

Addie said:


> I take it that the bucket on the bottom shelf is for water in case of fire. Any danger of Joe getting too hot and scorching the table. I see where you cut a hole in the top so the bottom is on the next shelf. Well constructed with a lot of thought.



The bucket is to collect the ashes/cinders from the sliding door at the bottom.  Joe's sides get warm but not hot enough to combust the table.  On the bottom shelf are 2 2x24x24 concrete blocks.   Joe sits on one of them, the other is for hot accessories.

.40


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice, .40!


----------



## vitauta

beautifully, precisely crafted.  you are a masterful artisan, .40.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very nice table .40, a nice addition.


----------



## forty_caliber

Here is Joe hamming it up...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yum!!!


----------

